# Any opinions on Star Island Orlando?



## GeorgeInNePa (Aug 14, 2011)

My parents have a timeshare (RCI) that they almost never use, so for the last 3 years, I've been using it.   

My wife and I are going to Orlando in Jan '12, without the kids this time.

My father was able to book us a week at Star Island for the beginning of January. I did a little checking up on it, and the reviews at Trip Advisor for the last 12 months aren't very flattering.

I searched here and there don't seem to be many complaints. Maybe the TA people just aren't used to timeshare properties?

For comparison, we've stayed at (all 2 bedroom):

Cypress Palms 
Bonnet Creek
Orbit One Vacation Villas 
Florida Vacation Villas

I really liked CP, the rooms were bigger and just as nice, if not nicer than BC. BC had more and nicer pools, but the from rooms we had, the advantage goes to CP. I'd stay at either again in a heartbeat.

The FVV was only for three days at the end of the trip. We were at Orbit One for 7 days before that (nice place, would go again). I wouldn't book again at FVV unless it was for just a few days again. The place seemed "old" and it wasn't near the same class as CP or BC. It was just the little things, the tub wouldn't drain while showering, the other shower doors leaked a puddle, the AC wasn't "cold", etc. Also, FVV had no washer/dryer in the rooms, there was a coin-op laundry downstairs.

What would Star Island compare too?


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello
I own a three bedroom lockout every other year at Star Island .  Planning to go June 2012.  Went June 2010, the unit was BEAUTIFUL, very clean.  The pool area was wonderful and I enjoyed going into the pool. Many adults were on the lounge chairs relaxing.Close to Disney no problem getting around.  There is a restaurant at the end of the long driveway.  Star Island offered various nights of food in the lounge area for a minimal cost.  Took gram there a few times-chinese food, burgers-not bad for the price.  Having both units with the lock off I had a huge king size bedroom, livingroom, large kitchen with diningroom, washer and dryer, the other side had a room with double beds and a room with a smaller kitchen area and pull out couch.  Each room had a new flat screen TV. The two kitchens had sinks, microwaves, dishwashers and there were two bathrooms.   Can not wait to go back this June....


----------



## chriskre (Aug 15, 2011)

Most reviewers on TA are expecting a hotel and are kinda clueless to what a timeshare stay entails.  They complain about things like no maid service, lack of bellhops etc.  I think TA should allow a little educational segment on what timeshare stays do not include.   

I guess if they're booking it on a hotel booking site then that's what they're expecting.  I guess it's not the reviewers faults if this is how they booked it.


----------



## Tfish (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with Pkyorkbeach's post.

I also own there (3 BR) and the whole family love it.

You will have a great time.

Mike


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 15, 2011)

we stayed there in March.  we had a very nice two bedroom lockout.  it was clean, everything was fine.  they had a nice pool area and activities.  they are a lot of tennis courts and they have a tennis academy there.  also they have a free time on the golf driving range many mornings.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love Star Island.  DH prefers Bonnet Creek but likes Star Island a lot.  To me Star Island is more personal and the units seem larger.  It has been recently renovated nicely.  I think it is much much nicer than Cypress Palms.


----------



## frenchieinme (Aug 15, 2011)

For what it is worth, my ex brother-in-law goes to FL every winter and hops from one timeshare resort to another.  His favorite one is Star Island.

frenchieinme


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 16, 2011)

I too own and go to Star Island in the winter. The resort is II, but the Wyndham units (Wyndham is NOT the resort manager) are now with RCI.

The resort is managed by the original developer still. It is behind TGIFriday's off 192 near the 535 intersection. Close to Walmart, but closer to Smokey Bones and many other restrauants. It is very quiet, has water features in several of it lakes (run only during daylight hours), tennis courts, tot lot, driving range, 2 pools (next to each other), zero entry kiddie pool, etc. There are towers with elevators (where most of the Wyndham units are) and the older walkup 2-3 story villas. I have stayed in both - the layouts are very similiar, but the furniture is identical. The resort staff is very hosipitable and competent. The activities are both daytime and early evening - enjoyed by almost all. The food offerings are very well attended and usually sold out - many are provided by TGIFridays. All evening activities are at the upstairs open air bar - with a resort view which looks like a southern European hillside village (yes, it does - think Italy). It even has canals with balconies from units above them.

I have been to Bonnet Creek, which has larger pools and priate ships water features; The units seem dark, the hallways long, rooms are smaller, and activities geared only to children. Star Island is 10-15 years older; most would not think that is so.


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 16, 2011)

My family and I stayed in a 1 bedroom unit in August about two years ago and I would not stay there again.  The staff seemed indifferent, the location mediocre, decor and fixtures were cheap, the pool was very crowded and every night there was loud music coming from the bar area.  It had much more of a Jersey Shore/pool party atmosphere than I'm used to at a timeshare (but, hey, some people are obviously looking for that).

It wasn't horrible, it's just that there are so many properties in Orlando that are much more what I'm looking for.  I'd stay at any of the Marriotts, Bonnet Creek, etc., before I'd go there again.


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions, everyone.

I guess it's all for nothing, my father called back and changed the reservations to Bonnet Creek.

I'll have to try Star Island in the future. From your reviews, I won't be apprehensive about staying there.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 18, 2011)

Star island is getting old.  Showing some signs of wear but not dirty.   At least IMO.  We own bonnet creek and will be there in October.  A better choice with kids.  Lazy river, water slides and practically across the street from Downtown Disney.  Have a great time.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Aug 31, 2011)

I think you'll be happier at BC..its really a nice resort and I've always had a great time there.
I've also stayed at Star Island. I liked my 1 bd unit that faced the water, but there were many units that didn't .
They do try hard with various activities. I'd agree it is more adult oriented.

But hard to beat the lazy river at BC and right on Disney property (well, closer than some Disney resorts to the parks lets say).


----------

